# 01-03 Eurovan Tires - Can't find



## Bike55105 (Feb 19, 2001)

I have called my VW dealer and 2 large locally owned tire dealers and no one can find a tire with a proper load rating for my Eurovan. Tirerack.com also says there are no tires available. Any suggestions?
The last time I bought tires I had Michelins 225/60 R16 with a load rating of 102. The VW dealer is selling Eurovan owners the new Michelin version but with a 98 load rating. These tires come just shy of the front axle weight rating of 3329lbs. I use this van commercially for a few thousand miles a year and it seems like a liability to have underrated tires.
I know there have been other posts with this topic but my searches under tire did not find anything.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: 01-03 Eurovan Tires - Can't find (Bike55105)*

Well, winter is coming and you're in MN and discounttiredirect.com has some Hankook winter tires (Winter iPike W409 or Icebar W300) in that size and 102 load rating. That'll get you thru the winter at least.


----------



## hubsch (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: 01-03 Eurovan Tires - Can't find (Bike55105)*

If you jump up to a 235 you can get lots of tires with load ratings of 100...
Not big on Kumhos but there is one with a 104 load rating for $78.00







(Kumho Road Venture APT KL51)
I see Michelins for $137(Michelin Primacy MXV4).


----------



## Bike55105 (Feb 19, 2001)

I have some Nokian Hakkapeliitta's mounted on different rims for the winter. These are great tires.
I saw a Eurovan Camper at the VW Dealer getting new Michelin Primacy MXV4's. These tires are load rated at 98. Maybe I am being to anal about this. However, my van spends about half its life towing a 12ft enclosed Featherlite trailer and a "lite" duty tire does not seem like a good idea. 
Are there any issues going to a 235 size?
Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## p.bob (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: (Bike55105)*

If you go from a 225 to a 235 it'll effect your speedo a smidge, but more importantly it's going to make your transmission work harder turning a larger tire.
Check out this "Tire Size Calculator" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html You can play with the sizes and see what comes close to the OEM tire. Cool tool to have if your thinking of going up a couple sizes.


----------



## Silver Euro (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 01-03 Eurovan Tires - Can't find (Bike55105)*

I was having the same problem. I went to my local VW dealer in Seattle and they recommend the Dunlop SP Sport 2000E 
It has a load rating of 102 for the 225-60-16 size tire and it is about $150 online and $218 at the dealer.


----------



## Bike55105 (Feb 19, 2001)

Thanks for the feedback so far. The tire calculator is a great tool. 
I have been told by the vw dealer and a tire shop that the Dunlops only last about 20k miles. 
Looks like going to 235's will solve the load issue.
It still seems crazy to me that a VW dealer would throw on 98 rated tires when the OEM tire was a 102.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: 01-03 Eurovan Tires - Can't find (Bike55105)*

tires-easy.com has the OEM Michelin Energy MXV4 Plus, 225/60/R16 102H for $146.40 each plus S&H. I've dealt with them and their customer service is excellent. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bolt5 (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: 01-03 Eurovan Tires - Can't find (Bike55105)*

Nokian shows their Z model in 225/60ZR16XL 102W. Has anyone heard anything about these tires. We need new tires soon as well.


----------



## Mr Wolf (Feb 18, 1999)

I run General Grabber UHP in 235/60/16 100H on my 02. AFAIK the 102 rating is only required for the full campers/Rialtas.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: (Bike55105)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bike55105* »_It still seems crazy to me that a VW dealer would throw on 98 rated tires when the OEM tire was a 102.

This may not be entirely crazy depending on the original load that the original 102 tires were to bear.
I can't speak for the 225-60-16 size since my '00 never had them, but to use my '00 as an example, the original tires were also 102/100T (the 100 being the load when mounted in a dual situation, which is not applicable to the Eurovan). The max load of 1874lbs (reflected in the 102) was achieved at a max pressure of 55 psi (Michelin's current specs for the Agilis lists it as that). As you lower pressure, the load-carrying ability is reduced. VW's recommended pressures were (for my van) IIRC 42 front, 36 rear for a light load or something like 45 front and 39 rear (I forget the exact values but it was something like that...a few PSIs higher) for a full load. VW, while fitting 102 tires to the van, didn't require the full capacity of the tire to be used.
Therefore you can get away with a lower-rated tire but most likely cannot follow the same pressures to do so. The question is (and this is where I can't really find any info on the 'net), how much less load was VW intending the tire to support (relative to the max load) at the lower-than-max PSIs? What I'm getting at is you can get away with a lesser-rated tire if you run the tire at a higher pressure than originally stated by VW (provided that you don't exceed the new tire's max pressure either). However calculating that new pressure is what remains to be a question.
Note however that most of the above is not applicable to P-metric (as opposed to Metric or Euro-Metric tires that follow the 'SL' or 'XL' load rating scale in which case the max pressure is not at the max pressure stated on the tire, but rather at 35psi for SL tires and 41 psi for XL tires.


_Modified by gti_matt at 10:18 AM 10-11-2007_


----------



## VWPARTSDUDE (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: 01-03 Eurovan Tires - Can't find (Bike55105)*

use the Dunlop SP Sport2000E
225-60-16 102h
was used as alternate oem
dealer sku#039350
the michelin was discontinued


----------



## wilsonm73 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: 01-03 Eurovan Tires - Can't find (Bike55105)*

Try these guys, they seem to have a few in the size you need. 
http://www.tires-easy.com/start.html 
They had a Hankook and a Dunlop with the correct load rating. You can search by car model and make and it will come up with what you need. I hated the Dunlop's that were OEM which is what they have. They never balanced and wore out in 12k. The Agilis's I had after that I got 60k out of and now I have a set of MXV4's that I am hopeful for.


----------



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

*Re: 01-03 Eurovan Tires - Can't find (Bike55105)*

I recently purchased OEM Michelin tires (102 load rating) from Discount Tire Centers.


----------



## chendermi (May 20, 2004)

*Re: 01-03 Eurovan Tires - Can't find (borellsoffun)*

June 2009 update
Nokian has the WRG2 in 225/60 R16 102XL rating. About $200 each installed.


----------



## PaulMJohns (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: 01-03 Eurovan Tires - Can't find (chendermi)*

I just got a set of Nokian WRC Van tires in 215/65-R16 109/107 for my '01 EVC, at $189/ea. from Discount Tire in Seattle. They were special order and took four days from Colorado.
With the high load rating (8-ply equivalent), I don't have to worry about overloading them ever (unless I run them seriously underinflated). I've got 50 lbs. in them now and just got back from a trip around Eastern Washington State. Ride is better than the Michelins they replaced, and traction seems to be excellent, but at 50 lbs. inflation there was a little sidewall flex on fast cornering. Noise is roughly the same as the Michelins; maybe a little quieter. Gas mileage on the trip was 20.2, which is just about a record for this vehicle.
The tread is asymmetrical and the tire is M+S rated--a true four-season tire.
The tires can be inflated up to 70 lbs, so I'm going to try 55 or 60 or so to see if that will firm up the handling without making the ride too stiff.


----------



## PaulMJohns (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: 01-03 Eurovan Tires - Can't find (PaulMJohns)*

Here's a link to the tire on Nokian's site:
http://www.nokiantires.com/tyr...C+Van


----------



## bassmn (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: 01-03 Eurovan Tires - Can't find (PaulMJohns)*

Looking for tires for an 03 weekender,called Tirerack and was told that they had noted 235-60-16 as an alternate size for the van and there are several tires available in the 100-102 load rating.Has anybody tried this size on the stock alloys 225-60-16,what is the downside?


----------



## skowsa (Mar 17, 2000)

*Re: 01-03 Eurovan Tires - Can't find (bassmn)*

Yes, I have that size, there is some minor running when the steering is locked all the way..right or left - can't remember. But I've had them on the van for over a year now and they're fine. They're General Altimax RT.
I'd buy them again.
Ian


----------



## jjdeluxe (Apr 3, 2002)

I have the Kuhmo Road Venture APT KL51 235/60. I was very happy with them until I realized the fronts are shot after 20K mi. I probably ran them under inflated a bit for too long. And never rotated them =(.
The taller than stock size makes zero noticeable difference on the speedo or power on the road. My speedo matches my GPS reading exactly. Clearance is no problem.


----------



## J Haser (Oct 26, 2010)

*Tires for VW Eurovan 2003 MV*

After looking through a number of mfg. I just purchased Nokian Entyre 225 60 R 16 102 H. This has a 50K tread warranty. 

Hope they do better then the Dunlops I had.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

seriously?.........dude, this topic was started 3 years ago


----------



## aebad (Dec 28, 2000)

speedtek40 said:


> seriously?.........dude, this topic was started 3 years ago


Yeah, but people are still wondering what to do. I know I am.


----------



## VW_Enthu1 (Oct 23, 2004)

There is an excellent string of posts in the FAQ's at the top of the postings list. I think the issue with finding tires is behind us now. If you cant find our crazy factory size of 225/60/16, dont sweat it. This is a beefed-up passenger tire anyway. It appears that some of the new SUV's out there use 235/60/16's, which means you now have a bit of a selection to choose from. I'll bet they all (or most) ride better anyway and all probably have the higher load rating (not to mention I've seen some crazy low prices under $100/tire). Happy shopping!


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Nokian Entyres = :thumbup::thumbup: after 2 months and about 2000 miles.

Nokian WRG2's = :thumbdown::thumbdown: after 20,000 miles


----------



## a1junkie (Apr 26, 2000)

vwbugstuff said:


> Nokian Entyres = :thumbup::thumbup: after 2 months and about 2000 miles.
> 
> Nokian WRG2's = :thumbdown::thumbdown: after 20,000 miles


 What's wrong with the WRG2s? I've got about 1000 miles on a set, and no issues yet. They are a fuzz louder than the Michelin 3-seasons they replaced- which was expected - and they handle much better on wet, dry, snowy and icy pavement.


----------



## syd53 (Oct 23, 2000)

I have been using the Kumho Road Venture 235/60 R 16 for 20,000 miles now and they are great. They are not even half worn. They are also quiet and do a pretty good job in the snow.


----------



## aebad (Dec 28, 2000)

vwbugstuff said:


> Nokian Entyres = :thumbup::thumbup: after 2 months and about 2000 miles.
> 
> Nokian WRG2's = :thumbdown::thumbdown: after 20,000 miles



Good info!

My wife backed our van into something years ago and while it was repaired, it does seem pushed in slightly and I worry about clearance issues with 235's.

Where did you get your Nokian enTyres? A local shop that deals in Nokain snow tires says they can't get them.

I see a place called tire-easy has them online for $117 plus shipping, which is a lot cheaper than locally sourced 235 Michelins, but I have never heard of this place.

any one have recent good or bad experiences with this outfit? 

http://www.tires-easy.com/start.html


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Two thumbs up for tires-easy.com. I've ordered three sets of tires (including the Entyres) from them - excellent prices and super speedy shipping. Highly recommended.

As for the WRG2's - had them for less than two years. Rotated every 6500 miles. Very noisy starting at 18,000 miles and down to the bottom wear bars after 23,000 miles. There was no way they were going to make it through another winter. No treadwear warranty from Nokian.

The Entyres are quiet and the ride & handling are very good. I only wish they had just a tad more grip in the Chicago snow, but overall I'm very happy with them.


----------



## aebad (Dec 28, 2000)

vwbugstuff said:


> Two thumbs up for tires-easy.com. I've ordered three sets of tires (including the Entyres) from them - excellent prices and super speedy shipping. Highly recommended.
> 
> As for the WRG2's - had them for less than two years. Rotated every 6500 miles. Very noisy starting at 18,000 miles and down to the bottom wear bars after 23,000 miles. There was no way they were going to make it through another winter. No treadwear warranty from Nokian.
> 
> The Entyres are quiet and the ride & handling are very good. I only wish they had just a tad more grip in the Chicago snow, but overall I'm very happy with them.


Thanks for taking the time to reply. I have been happy with Nokian snows, so I was sort of happy to see they were now making an all season that met the van's original specs. Nokian needs to market them better as none of the dealers I found using Nokian's own dealer search feature on their web site ever heard of them!


----------



## aebad (Dec 28, 2000)

Just to follow up in case anyone looks in here down the road...

Ordered the Nokian enTyre from tire-easy.com

Tires are not mounted yet, but ordering thru tire-easy was, well, easy. I ordered on Sunday night, had the tires by Wednesday morning. Can't do much better than that!


----------



## a1junkie (Apr 26, 2000)

vwbugstuff said:


> As for the WRG2's - had them for less than two years. Rotated every 6500 miles. Very noisy starting at 18,000 miles and down to the bottom wear bars after 23,000 miles. There was no way they were going to make it through another winter. No treadwear warranty from Nokian.
> 
> The Entyres are quiet and the ride & handling are very good. I only wish they had just a tad more grip in the Chicago snow, but overall I'm very happy with them.


How long have you had the Entyres? My understanding was that the tread compound of the two tires was similar if not identical, but the WRG2 has siping and snow channeling.


----------



## B6nBmore (Aug 21, 2007)

J Haser said:


> After looking through a number of mfg. I just purchased Nokian Entyre 225 60 R 16 102 H. This has a 50K tread warranty.
> 
> Hope they do better then the Dunlops I had.


Are you sure about the 50K warranty? I just talked to the guy at tires-easy and he said there was no warranty on the Entyres.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

a1junkie said:


> How long have you had the Entyres?


About two months and 2000-ish miles.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TDI Meister (Feb 10, 2003)

I just ordered 2x of the Nokian eNTYREs from eurocampers.com. Ordered sunday, arrived thursday.
Will have them mounted next week or so....


----------



## aebad (Dec 28, 2000)

Only have about 50 miles on the enTyres, but they seem quiet and sure footed. 

Hard to compare as I can't really recall what MVX4's were like when new. These seem good and I like especially they are right size and load rating.


----------



## SactoEV (Jan 5, 2009)

I just bought the Kumho's in a 235/60/16 from Big O. They were less than $125 each mounted and balanced. Fit fine, speedo reads close to correct now...it was always slow on the Dunlops


----------



## CMCraig (Dec 7, 2011)

*eNTYRE versus HydroEdge?*



aebad said:


> Only have about 50 miles on the enTyres, but they seem quiet and sure footed.


A year later, how did these tires end up working for you? curious how they handle in the snow as I'm about to put new tires on my 2003 MV. It's between the eNTYREs and the Michelin HydroEdge (with 97 load rating but excellent snow ratings) GoWesty has a writeup on them here: http://www.gowesty.com/library_article.php?id=683


----------



## aebad (Dec 28, 2000)

They were excellent in the snow...for all season tires...and also quite good in rain. I also find them surprisingly quiet, although as I wrote a year ago, it is hard to compare. I am quite happy and would not hesitate to recommend them to you or anyone else.

Tony
01MV


----------



## CMCraig (Dec 7, 2011)

Tony,

Thanks for the quick back. Going with the enTyre then. We have a place out in the hills of northwest NJ and the snow gets wicked. Hope these guys can handle it! 

- Chris


----------



## aebad (Dec 28, 2000)

Chris,

Just remember these are not dedicated snow tires. They are "good" in the snow, I think better than any other all season tire I have had, but they fall short of what a true snow tire would do for you. When I got my van new in 01 they gave me a set of rims with snows on them and those dedicated snow tires were unbelievable. I never drove on real snows before. Once those wore out, however, I was too cheap and lazy to replace them.

Bottom line, I have been very impressed with the all around performance of these tires.

Good luck on those snoy hills...if you ever get snow this winter!

Tony
01MV


----------



## CMCraig (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks, I hear you on the "if" regarding snow! Though we did get a foot that weekend before Halloween so I expect we should see something at some point. It's nuts now though. 

Incidentally I have heard about these dealer rims but not able to find anything in my manual or online, was told by my guys at Eurotech in woodside. I was told they are a different size tire because the correct size was miserable in the snow. VW actually threw these in for free because of the awful snow performance. So, are they different? I'm thinking that my plan B will be to get a second set of steel rims and snows but want to right size them. What size are your snow tires?


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=40.740483,-73.997953


----------



## aebad (Dec 28, 2000)

When I bought my van new it came with some nice Dunlop Sport tires. They were quiet and grippy, but wore out FAST. I am guessing someone complained that the van was advertised as coming with all season tires, and these were most definitely NOT all season. The van would not move on any type of incline in snow and ice and even on flat ground was scary in icy weather with those sport tires.

VW said they would sell all 01 owners a set of steel rims, with center caps and snow tires for $150 total, which seemed like a great deal to me. I ordered a set but when they came they said VW changed their mind and there was no charge.

The snows were Dunlops, 205/60R-16. The worn out tires are still on rims as I haven't bothered replacing them. For the few times I need snow tires, the cost and effort just wan't worth it. Interestingly when I went to the basement to check size of those old snow tires I noticed the load rating says 100/98H on these snow tires.

Tony
01MV


----------



## aebad (Dec 28, 2000)

By the way, I ordered my tires at tires-easy.com. I checked and they have enTyres in stock, but they are now $135 vs. $117 I paid a year ago.

Good luck!

Tony
01MV


----------



## CMCraig (Dec 7, 2011)

*That was Easy*



aebad said:


> By the way, I ordered my tires at tires-easy.com. I checked and they have enTyres in stock, but they are now $135 vs. $117 I paid a year ago.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> ...


Tony, Thanks for the time and help. I bought from Tires-Easy, prices were best I found. Much appreciated!

Chris
03MV


----------



## CMCraig (Dec 7, 2011)

Update on the Nokian Entyres: These tires are really great, I'm very happy with them. They're quiet, the cabin sounds reduced dramatically when compared to the michelins I was running prior. Handling is improved. We didn't have much of a winter so I can't comment on snow performance, but will update next year. And, they're fully up to spec, including a high wear rating, so i'll hopefully get more than 40k miles out of these guys.


----------



## max asst (Mar 19, 2001)

*taking chances with no other options*

I tried Pirelli Scorpion tires in 235/60, but they were very noisy although they did well in snow and ice. Too expensive and lasted only25,000 miles, so I went cheap with Dunlop SP80 rated 98H in 225/60 for about 2 sets. Good traction in snow and ice, but lasted only 30,000miles. I'd buy them again because they were cheap, but they are no longer available. In pure cheapness and hoping to get a warranty, I have replaced the rears 6,000 miles ago with Goodyear Assurance Comfortred Touring in 225/60 98H installed at Sams club. When the fronts were a few thousand miles from needing a replacement, one had a puncture, so I went to Sams, but they realized their mistake and refused to replace my fronts with the same, so I had them replace a "spare", just so I could have one. I'll probably keep buying this tire because it is very quiet, has good traction and is very comfortable compared to the Michelin MXV, Pirelli Scorpion, or the Dunlop SP80. I have used.

Yes, this thread is still alive because the problem over the years is only worse with no available proper replacement.


----------



## jjvincent (Dec 8, 2003)

I've been using Nokians for a long time. I have a set of winter and summer. The winter are Hakkapelitta R and summer are eNtyre. I went with a 215/65/16 as the selection was greater 5 or 6 years ago with that size. I have stuck with that size ever since. You can get the Nokian 225/60/16 that fit the bill for load rating. You can get them in a 102 or a 109 and different speed ratings. For a regular EV, I don't suggest going with a 109 rating as the ride is just too rough. I like the Nokians as they are easy to get, they wear fine, don't go out of round, don't scallop, quiet and I've never had a blowout. I like the Nokians so much that I even bought them for my wife's Jetta. I get mine from tiresbyweb, the summer ones are $141 and winter are $159 (shipping is free). I think that getting tires for a EV is easier today than it was in the past. Order them online and they show up at my door 2 or 3 days later. Go to the place down the street from me and they mount them up.


----------



## jjvincent (Dec 8, 2003)

With a few searches in the internet, Continental Contact 2 (109 rating) is available in a 215/65/16 from Tire Rack. I do see that the Continental Extreme Contact Winter is available in a 216/65/16 with a 102 load rating with some vendors. The same for the Continental Conti4x4Contact 215/65R16 102V. Tire Rack also has the Kuhmo Road Venture APT KL51a in a 235/60/16 with a load rating of 104 for $121. 

One thing I have noticed, if you have a lowered EV, then the front tire will contact the inner fender well when you have the steering wheel turned to the stop. For me, it happens with a 215 tire but i got the van pretty low and have short bump stops on it. So, with a 235 it will be a bit worse but I think with stock height, everything is fine.


----------



## Operating Engineer O/O (Aug 5, 2012)

*Taller or larger than 235/60 tires ?*



max asst said:


> I tried Pirelli Scorpion tires in 235/60, but they were very noisy although they did well in snow and ice. Too expensive and lasted only25,000 miles, so I went cheap with Dunlop SP80 rated 98H in 225/60 for about 2 sets. Good traction in snow and ice, but lasted only 30,000miles. I'd buy them again because they were cheap, but they are no longer available. In pure cheapness and hoping to get a warranty, I have replaced the rears 6,000 miles ago with Goodyear Assurance Comfortred Touring in 225/60 98H installed at Sams club. When the fronts were a few thousand miles from needing a replacement, one had a puncture, so I went to Sams, but they realized their mistake and refused to replace my fronts with the same, so I had them replace a "spare", just so I could have one. I'll probably keep buying this tire because it is very quiet, has good traction and is very comfortable compared to the Michelin MXV, Pirelli Scorpion, or the Dunlop SP80. I have used.
> 
> Yes, this thread is still alive because the problem over the years is only worse with no available proper replacement.


Has anyone mounted taller or larger O.D. tires than 235/60 -16 on a non-lifted '01-03 without fender issues ? I don't mind if they rub @ full lock turn as long as its not ripping things up, I'm after a little more ground clearance @ job-sites....any input please ? The Nokians are the best real snows I have run in over 40 winters. .thanks , Tom..httpwww.MenzelEngineering.com


----------



## max asst (Mar 19, 2001)

*can't go taller*



Operating Engineer O/O said:


> Has anyone mounted taller or larger O.D. tires than 235/60 -16 on a non-lifted '01-03 without fender issues ? I don't mind if they rub @ full lock turn as long as its not ripping things up, I'm after a little more ground clearance @ job-sites....any input please ? The Nokians are the best real snows I have run in over 40 winters. .thanks , Tom..httpwww.MenzelEngineering.com


 
Tom, when I had the 235/60-16 tires on the van, the clearance on the rear was very tight, and I could barely fit a pinky between the tire and lower edge of the bumper/wheelwell. I wouldn't go taller than that.


----------



## TDI Meister (Feb 10, 2003)

TDI Meister said:


> I just ordered 2x of the Nokian eNTYREs from eurocampers.com. Ordered sunday, arrived thursday.
> Will have them mounted next week or so....


These have held up great. We've put about 30K miles on them, and wear indicator #2 is still visible. These are on the front as well.
Hit the jackpot last weekend!
I was shopping for 2 new ones for the rear last weekend, was about to place the order from eurocampers - ended up at craigslist and came across a local lady that had 3x Michelins! Couldn't believe it. 2 still had stickers, one was lightly worn but needed a plug/patch for a nail. $120 for 2 new & lightly worn Michelins. Lady purchased them 4 years ago, stored in garage. Eurovan had a blown engine and been rusting away in her driveway for the past 3 years.....


----------



## nolamule (Jul 13, 2012)

FYI, last week I installed a set of Michelin Defenders 225/60 R16 (load rating 98T ) on my 02 MV Weekender. So far so good! They ride great, are quite, and cut down on some interior rattles.


----------



## tds3pete (Mar 27, 2005)

I just put a new set of eNtyres on my EVC and couldn't be happier. Super quiet, nice ride, crisp handling. 225/60-16's 102h . They were available in several tire shops in Seattle to my surprise. 

I was running load rating 98's which gave me a scare, so it is nice to have the right tires on.


----------



## pan-d-man (May 23, 2006)

*Continental*

The best tire with the corrects load rating I found was the Continental Vanco. This is the same tire used for the Sprinter. The front axle load on the EV is around 3000 pounds so the proper load rating on the front especially will really improve handling. The Vanco is quiet. Much quieter than the Hakkepelittas I used for winter.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

pan-d-man said:


> The best tire with the corrects load rating I found was the Continental Vanco. This is the same tire used for the Sprinter. The front axle load on the EV is around 3000 pounds so the proper load rating on the front especially will really improve handling. The Vanco is quiet. Much quieter than the Hakkepelittas I used for winter.


I have the Vanco and they're quiet more or less for road noise but they are pretty much like concrete donuts on my '93 GL. I don't think I'd do them again for that reason.


----------



## rensho (Jan 21, 2002)

Operating Engineer O/O said:


> Has anyone mounted taller or larger O.D. tires than 235/60 -16 on a non-lifted '01-03 without fender issues ? I don't mind if they rub @ full lock turn as long as its not ripping things up, I'm after a little more ground clearance @ job-sites....any input please ? The Nokians are the best real snows I have run in  over 40 winters. .thanks , Tom..httpwww.MenzelEngineering.com


I run 225/60/17 Geolanders on my EVWK. The rear trailing edge is very tight, but I have not yet had issues at speed. Have not had them in mud or snow yet.
I would just trim the rear bumper 0.5- 1" and be fine.

Previously, I ran 235/55/17 and those had plenty of room, and were never a problem in the 40kmi.

In the winter, I run 215/55/17 and have had these in deep snow and through a 2kmi snow filled trip without issue, ice packed up everywhere in the wells.


----------



## tomwinn (Aug 28, 2013)

*Tires for EVW--Michelin X-Ice ic3?*

My mechanic swears by the Michelin X-Ice, and they do come in the correct size and load rating for the Weekender.
They have the XL rating, but does this give them the stiffer sidewalls that give the vans better handling on corners?
Has anyone tried these? Any comments on durability?


----------



## meinvwauto (Jan 3, 2013)

TDI Meister said:


> I just ordered 2x of the Nokian eNTYREs from eurocampers.com. Ordered sunday, arrived thursday.
> Will have them mounted next week or so....


Likewise ordered my 4 Nokians eNTYREs(225/60/16-1-2h XL) from Eurocampers.com. Great tires. So far have 16,103 miles on them. 

cheers...


----------



## Tjamesj (Oct 7, 2014)

rensho said:


> I run 225/60/17 Geolanders on my EVWK. The rear trailing edge is very tight, but I have not yet had issues at speed. Have not had them in mud or snow yet.
> I would just trim the rear bumper 0.5- 1" and be fine.
> 
> Previously, I ran 235/55/17 and those had plenty of room, and were never a problem in the 40kmi.
> ...



Rensho- Are you still pleased with the geolanders? Any rubbing? I'm considering the same size for my lifted EVWK. Do you know your wheel offset? My 17"x7.5" wheels are ET 45, so I'm wondering if your wheels are set out more or not?


----------



## TDI Meister (Feb 10, 2003)

TDI Meister said:


> These have held up great. We've put about 30K miles on them, and wear indicator #2 is still visible. These are on the front as well.
> Hit the jackpot last weekend!
> I was shopping for 2 new ones for the rear last weekend, was about to place the order from eurocampers - ended up at craigslist and came across a local lady that had 3x Michelins! Couldn't believe it. 2 still had stickers, one was lightly worn but needed a plug/patch for a nail. $120 for 2 new & lightly worn Michelins. Lady purchased them 4 years ago, stored in garage. Eurovan had a blown engine and been rusting away in her driveway for the past 3 years.....


These 2 Michelins worked great on the rear, had them on for ~4-5k miles - no issue. Rotated the tires, and the Michelins couldn't handle the wear, after ~2k miles they were chewed up and leaking air. Ended up having to pickup another 2 from Eurocamper.




meinvwauto said:


> Likewise ordered my 4 Nokians eNTYREs(225/60/16-1-2h XL) from Eurocampers.com. Great tires. So far have 16,103 miles on them.
> 
> cheers...


My original pair from Eurocamper lasted ~45k miles ... about 5-6 weeks ago we traded the EV in ... for a mk7 Golf TDI. already put on 2,800 miles, ~15mpg vs 45mpg ... Going broke between the gas and the never ending repairs on the EV. Loved the versatility though, and if they had brought it over in a TDI it would've been the ticket to keep!


----------



## Mike6 (Oct 28, 2004)

*Amazon Closeout Nokian eNTYRE -- This Thread Lives*

Fellow Eurovan Owners,
Amazon is having a closeout sale on the Nokian eNTYRE 225 60R16H 102: *$69.85*

I cannot answer every thought, your due diligence is needed. Here's some of the ideas that crossed my mind: This is the prior model; the eNTYRE 2.0 is the replacement, every Amazon review was from a Eurovan owner (ok except one Volvo owner), the specs differ slightly, yes there's 'talk' about the loss of treads on the older version, yes others put 235's on their Eurovan, others are comfortable with a lower load rated tire, and yes this thread is really old, but the concern lives on.

So at this price...


----------



## KBATTPO (Jan 15, 2001)

Just picked up a set of four Firestone Winterforce in 225/60R16 98S BW for the forthcoming winter at $86 per corner + tax + free shipping. I've been plowing through some serious snow (snow-over-the-hood type serious) on those tires with great results. In an AWD Audi quattro with a stick, not in the automatic FWD Eurovan of course. Here's a shot through the windshield taken by me in Russia in February of 2011 while riding on a set of those:









Its performance is comparable to that of Nokia Hakkapeliitta on which my S6 rides in the winter at about 1/2 of its price. Yes, I do realise that the 98 load rating is lower than what the Eurovan specs call for, but I never load my van even to 1/2 of its rated capacity so I am willing to take this chance.


----------

